# Mixer Review - Dazcole



## Chukin'Vape (3/10/18)

In this Episode: Theo & Richard finds a on point orange soda, Deetz literally DIES at 32:30 (must see). Richard openly admits he will steal this custard base like a total scumbag.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (3/10/18)

Must watch later. On my way out the office.

Lol... You guys better not have done something to Deetz

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (3/10/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Must watch later. On my way out the office.
> 
> Lol... You guys better not have done something to Deetz



Dude he did all of this to himself, the funny thing is I didnt even notice at the time of recording - while editing last night I found this gem, the story behind it though..... the video only gives us half the truth. 

you will have to ask @Dietz for full disclosure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chanelr (3/10/18)

Lol @Dietz what happened

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (3/10/18)

I missed that during the recording, I was looking at my notes, heh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (3/10/18)

I wonder if @Tashy could shed some light. Had a good laugh now and other than the scotty's appearance, I did not take my eyes off your naughty smile the whole way through @Dietz

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (3/10/18)

Ag its not really the story of the century... just a little fart 

I do the shows from my study and normally have the Door and window closed because of noise, @Tashy was also sitting to my right just out of shot that particular night and at exactly 32:00 minute mark I seized my opportunity (while muted) and slipped a little fart! Lets just say Tashy had a near death experience too 

It turned out a bit more Violent than anticipated and Tashy started freaking out because there was no way out of a sealed room without passing in front of the camera. I could not keep my laugh in so tried to hide it behind my gulp of water... that I then inhaled Fully.

... Like I said, just a little fart

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tashy (3/10/18)

Dietz said:


> Ag its not really the story of the century... just a little fart
> 
> I do the shows from my study and normally have the Door and window closed because of noise, @Tashy was also sitting to my right just out of shot that particular night and at exactly 32:00 minute mark I seized my opportunity (while muted) and slipped a little fart! Lets just say Tashy had a near death experience too
> 
> ...



He was very proud of it too

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## rogue zombie (5/10/18)

LMAO....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

